# ramsgate tunnels (09 the return)



## shadydarkside (May 27, 2009)

well have to start off by sayin a big thank you to lynton . and next time dude well defo stop off for a beer with ya . . . and dan for drivein .

heres some info


In the late 1930s, war between Britain and Germany began to seem likely. Ramsgate's location on both the English Channel and the Thames Estuary, its large port facilities, and its close proximity to RAF Manston, made it a likely target for heavy aerial bombing and as a landing site for any German invasion of Britain. With this in mind the town's borough engineer and surveyor, R. D. Brimmell, devised a scheme in 1938 for a network of tunnels beneath the town, to serve as a vast deep-level air-raid shelter for the town's inhabitants.

A 3.25-mile (5.23 km) semi-circular network of tunnels was dug beneath northern Ramsgate, connecting to the existing railway tunnel. It was opened by the Duke of Kent on 1 June 1939, three months before the outbreak of war. The network was capable of sheltering 60,000 people, although Ramsgate's civilian population at the time was approximately 33,000

There were originally 23 entrances to the tunnel complex, with smaller spur tunnels connecting to the main tunnel. Each entrance was fitted with a heavy steel gas proof door. The idea was to close a gas door only in the immediate vicinity of a gas bomb detonation. The remaining gas doors were to be kept open, unless their immediately surrounding area was also contaminated with gas. It was hoped that by keeping doors open in one area of the town, fresh air could still be drawn in from areas not contaminated. It was considered to be highly unlikely that the whole area would be contaminated at any one time. Ventilation in any other circumstance was provided by ten air vents that ran the length of the main tunnel. at no time was you more then 5 mins walk away from a entrance. 





































here is my photos


----------



## Black Shuck (May 27, 2009)

Wow good pics mate. How on earth did you manage to light it the way you did.


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 27, 2009)

Superb piccies Shades -liking the old photos too.

Ta for sharing!


----------



## shadydarkside (May 27, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Wow good pics mate. How on earth did you manage to light it the way you did.



i got a flash gun and bright torch and used a 15sec shutter 


and cheers Lightbuoy


----------



## spikey (May 28, 2009)

nice one mate liking the pics


----------



## King Al (May 28, 2009)

Excellent report + pics shadydarkside, Well done on getting the old photos they are great


----------

